# A substitute teacher



## Michael. (Mar 4, 2014)

.






A substitute teacher from the inner city 
refuses to be messed with while taking attendance. 



https://www.youtube.com/embed/Dd7FixvoKBw#t=44

.


----------



## Ina (Mar 4, 2014)

That is way people do my name down here. My name consist of German and Italian old fashion names. 1 in 50 come close, but no cigar. So if it remotely sounds anything like what it should, I answer.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

